# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سوني تطلق هاتفها الرائد “إكسبيريا xz” و”إكسبيريا x compact”

## mohamed73

كشفت شركة سوني  اليوم، النقاب عن هاتفيها الرائدين “إكسبيريا XZ” و”إكسبيريا X Compact”  اللذين يوفران تجربة شخصية أكثر ذكاء، وهما يشكلان إضافة مذهلة إلى مجموعة  هواتف “إكسبيريا X” الذكية، استكمالاً للرؤية التي أطلقتها الشركة في شهر  فبراير/شباط الماضي خلال فعاليات مؤتمر الهاتف العالمي.
 ويوفر هاتف “إكسبيريا XZ” و”إكسبيريا X Compact” تقنية كاميرا حديثة  ومعدلة لتمنح المستخدمين أفضل الصور من مجموعة “إكسبيريا X” لغاية الآن.
 ويتضح تميز هذه الكاميرا من خلال الاستعانة بتاريخ شركة سوني العريق في  مجال تقنية كاميرات التصوير وبالتعاون مع مهندسي شركة سوني موبايل المختصين  في التصوير الرقمي.
 وتظهر النماذج الحديثة من هذا المنطلق واحدة من الكاميرات الأكثر تقدماً  في الهواتف الذكية، كما تمت إضافة جهازي استشعار لتتحول إلى تقنية سوني  للاستشعار الثلاثي للصورة.
 ويتيح هذا الأمر لمستخدمي الهاتف التقاط صور رائعة بالحركة مع ألوان  حقيقية نابضة بالحياة في أي ظرف من الظروف، كما تتضمن هذه التقنية  مستشعر صورة الهاتف المتحرك الأصلي “Exmor RS”.
 ويوفر هذا المستشعر مزيجاً قوياً من الصورة العالية الجودة وسرعة الضبط  التلقائي AF، جنباً إلى جنب مع تقنية “Predictive Hybrid AF” للتنبؤ بذكاء  ولتتبع الحركة من أجل تحقيق النتائج المرجوة عبر صور خالية من الغشاوة.
 ويعمل المستشعر الليزري “Laser AF” مع تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد الذي على  التقاط صور رائعة خالية من الغشاوة متحدياً ظروف الإضاءة الخافتة.
 ويمكن لمستخدمي هذه الهواتف الاستمتاع بالألوان الحية النابضة بالحياة  بفضل المستشعر “RGBC-IR” الملون الذي يضبط بدقة توازن اللون الأبيض  بالاستناد على مصدر الضوء المنبثق من البيئة المحيطة.
 وتمنح الكاميرا الخلفية، والتي تأتي بدقة 23  ميجابيكسل، المستخدمين لقطات واضحة، كما انها تتيح لهم الانتقال  بسرعة فائقة من وضع الاستعداد إلى وضع التقاط الصورة في غضون 0.6 ثانية عند  لمس الزر المخصص لتشغيل الغالق، وهو ما يضمن للمستخدمين جهوزيتهم  لتصوير اللقطة المثالية تحت أي ظرف فور حدوثها.
 وقد تمت إضافة مزايا متقدمة لأولئك الذين يتطلعون إلى المزيد من المرونة  مع الإعدادات اليدوية لتعزيز تجربتهم في التصوير وإمكاناتهم الإبداعية،  مثل سرعة الغالق وضوابط التحكم.
 ويشهد مجال تصوير مقاطع الفيديو انتشاراً واسعاً لا مثيل له من قبل، حيث  تتم مشاركة وتقاسم اللحظات الفريدة عبر وسائل الإعلام الاجتماعية.
 ويتميز الهاتفين بارتقائهما إلى مستويات متقدمة جداً في مجال تطور  وثبات الصورة، وهما متجذران في كاميرات تصوير الفيديو من سوني “Handycam”،  ومع تقنية سوني “SteadyShot”، مضافة إلى “Intelligent Active Mode”، بحيث  يصبح بالإمكان الحصول على شريط فيديو ممتاز.
 وبات بإمكان المستخدمين تصوير أفلام فيديو بسلاسة أكبر حتى أثناء السير  أو خلال اللقطات المقربة جداً، وذلك بفضل مثبت الصورة خماسي المحور  “5-axis stabilization”.
 كما يوفر “إكسبيريا XZ” أيضاً، أعلى جودة تسجيل فيديو بدقة 4K، وهو ما  يخول المستخدم الحصول على لقطة نقية وحادة وغنية بالتفاصيل لا مثيل لها.
 وتم تزود هاتف “إكسبيريا XZ” بكاميرا أمامية بدقة 13 ميجابيكسل، وذلك  لتكون مثالية خلال التقاط صور “السلفي”، مع قدرة اسشعار فائقة تصل إلى  “ISO6400″، وعدسة واسعة الزاوية 22 ملليمتراً/ 90 درجة، وهو ما سيمنح  المستخدم أفضل لقطة حتى خلال الإضاءة الخافتة أو صور “سلفي” الجماعية. *تصميم ممتاز يلائم تفاصل الحياة كافة* 
 ويمتلك الهاتفان تصميم فريد من ناحية الشكل الخارجي، بحيث أن شاشة  “إكسبيريا XZ” الزجاجية اللولبية والتي تأتي بقياس 5.2 إنش، وخلفيته  المعدنية يجعلانه انسيابياً في اليد، ويولد شعوراً رائعاً لدى المستخدم.
 وقد استوحي الشكل الخارجي اللولبي من الشكل المتجانس، في حين أن  “ALKALEIDO” المعدني مع الإشراقة والنقاوة العاليتين يجعلانه متألقاً  بالإضافة إلى الشعور بالعمق، وهو ما يعزز تصميمه الفاخر.
 ويتوفر “إكسبيريا XZ” باللون الأزرق المستوحى من جمال الطبيعة “Forest  Blue”، جنباً إلى جنب مع الكلاسيكية الأنيقة للونين الأسود المعدني  والبلاتيني.
 وقد تم تجميع تقنيات “إكسبيريا X Compact” العظيمة في هيكل صغير، كما أن  شاشة هذا الهاتف الذكي التي يبلغ قياسها 4.6 إنش، وتصميمه الخارجي اللولبي  قد جعلاه مريحاً بشكل متميز عند حمله ومثالياً لتشغيله بيد واحدة فقط.
 ويمكن ملاحظة تصميم “إكسبيريا X Compact ” بوضوح عبر زخرفته المصقولة  بدقة عالية والشعور بصلابته، كما يتميز هذا الهاتف باللون الأزرق الفتان  الذي اختارته شركة سوني موبايل مع مسحة من اللون الأزرق الضبابي مع  اليونيفرس الأسود السرمدي والأبيض الأنيق.
 ولقد وظفت شركة سوني خبرتها في مجال التصاميم العملية في ابتكار  “إكسبيريا XZ”، إلى جانب تصميمه لمقاومة المياه للتخلص من القلق من بضع  قطرات من الماء، بحيث يتمكن مستخدم هذا الهاتف المتحرك الاسترخاء وعدم  الخوف من تسربها أو من زخات المطر المفاجئة.
 وقد تم تثبيت زر تشغيل مستشعر بصمة الإصبع في “إكسبيريا XZ” و”إكسبيريا X  Compact” في الجهة الجانبية من الهاتف، وذلك للتعرف الفوري على المستخدم،  بحيث يمكن للمستخدم التقاطه وفتحه بشكل آمن بحركة واحدة، هذا بالإضافة إلى  انسيابيته المريحة في راحة اليد. *التعلم من سلوك المستخدم لتحسين الخبرة لديه* 
 وقد أدرجت شركة سوني موبايل المزايا الذكية ضمن هواتفها الذكية  المتحركة، بحيث يمكنها أن تساعد المستخدمين في حياتهم اليومية بشكل أكثر  راحة وأكثر فعالية وأكثر متعة.
 ويتمتع كلا الهاتفين بميزة “Battery Care” المعززة بتقنية الشحن المتكيف  من “كيونوفو”، والتي تعمل بتناغم لإبقاء البطارية بحالة جيدة، وتجعلها  تدوم لوقت أطول لغاية الضعفين.
 وتراقب تقنية “كيونوفو” للشحن المتكيف عملية الشحن المتدفق وتعدله من  أجل تجنب الإضرار بطول عمر البطارية، بينما تقوم “Battery Care” بمراقبة  الشحن معتمدة على العادات المكتسبة، وتجنب الشحن الزائد عن طريق إيقاف  الشحن عند وصول التعبئة إلى نسبة 90 بالمئة، واستكمالها فقط قبيل الحاجة  إليها.
 كما يمكن لهواتف “إكسبيريا X” التعرف على سلوكيات المستخدم ومن ثم تقدم  له النصائح والتوصيات، وهو ما يساعده على تحسين خبرته الشخصية، في حين تعمل  تقنية “Smart Cleaner” تلقائياً على زيادة الأداء عن طريق تنظيف ذاكرة  التخزين المؤقتة من بعض التطبيقات القائمة على إدراكها باستخداماته حتى  تحقيق الأداء الأمثل في جميع الظروف. *الأداء* 
 يعمل “إكسبيريا XZ” بدفع من معالج “كوالكوم سنابدراغون 820” (Qualcomm Snapdragon 820) لتوفير تجربة سلسلة لمستخدمي هذا الهاتف.
 ويدعم معالج “سنابدراغون 820” مع “XLTE” الاتصال والرسومات البيانية  والتصوير الفوتوغرافي وقوة وكفاءة البطارية، وذلك تبعاً لكونه واحداً  من أكثر المعالجات المتحركة المتطورة التي تم ابتكارها على الإطلاق. *الإكسسوارات* 
 يمتلك كل من “إكسبيريا XZ” و”إكسبيريا x Compact” مجموعة من الخيارات  المتجانسة من الأغطية بالألوان المتطابقة بما في ذلك الغطاء اللمسي  (SCTF10/20) الذي يسمح للمستخدم بالولوج إلى تطبيقات الهاتف الذكي المفضلة  إليه عبر نافذة ذكية من دون الحاجة إلى فتح الغلاف.
 بينما تساعد منصة “SCSF10/20″، والتي تحمل الهاتف مع الغطاء والمزودة  بخاصية الفتح والإغلاق تلقائيا مع زاوية مشاهدة قابلة للتعديل” على مشاهدة  أفلام الفيديو بسهولة، كما سيتم تزويد كلا الهاتفين بمنفذ USB من نوع  “Type-C” من أجل تسهيل عملية إعادة الشحن. *منتجات “إكسبيريا” الذكية* 
 تواصل شركة سوني استكشاف الإمكانات اللامتناهية من أجل ابتكار منتجات في  مجال الاتصالات، وهو ما مكنها من توفير منتجات ذكية متقدمة أقرب إلى  الذكاء الإنساني تسمح للمستخدم بالتفاعل والتواصل بطرق أكثر انسيابية.
 وتقدم سماعات الأذن اللاسلكية “Xperia Ear” من سوني وسيلة جديدة  للتواصل، وسوف تكون متاحة للشراء اعتباراً من شهر ديسمبر/تشرين الأول  المقبل في أسواق مختارة.
 وتستجيب سماعة “Xperia Ear” للأوامر الصوتية بشكل بديهي، ومن خلال  التواصل اللاسلكي مع الهاتف الذكي، وتوفر المعلومات للمستخدم وتساعده على  التفاعل الصوتي بدقة عالية.
 وباستطاعة تلك السماعات تزويد المستخدم بالمعلومات المفيدة مثل جدول  أعماله والتحديثات الشخصية الأخرى بمجرد أن يضع تلك السماعة في إذنه، وذلك  من خلال تجهيزها بتقنية “Sony Agent Technology” وجهاز الاستشعار عن قرب.
 وسوف تكشف سوني أيضاً النقاب عن “Xperia Projector” و”Xperia Agent”  التخيليين خلال فعاليات “إيفا”، مرفقة بالتقنية المقدمة من قبل “Yahoo  Japan” و”Nestlé Japan”، لإعطاء المستخدم لمحة عن الخبرات التي تقدمها  المنتجات الذكية. *موعد الصدور والمواصفات* 
 سوف يتم إطلاق “إكسبيريا XZ” اعتباراً من شهر أكتوبر/أيار 2016، أما  “إكسبيريا X Compact” سوف يبصر النور في شهر سبتمبر/إيلول الجاري.
 وسيكون “إكسبيريا XZ” متوفراً بشريحة “SIM” واحدة أو  بشريحتين، ويشار إلى أنه سوف يتم إطلاق “إكسبيريا XZ” في دولة  الإمارات العربية المتحدة بسعر 2299 درهماً.
 وسيكون متوفراً اعتباراً من تاريخه، بالإضافة إلى أنه سيطلق في أسواق  المملكة العربية السعودية إلى جانب “إكسبيريا X Compact” بسعر 2399 ريال  و1699 على التوالي اعتباراً من تاريخه.
   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

